
How MIT Didn't Prepare Me For a Startup, Part 1 - _pius
http://blog.adamsmith.cc/2009/10/how-mit-didnt-prepare-me-for-a-startup-part-1.html
======
chriseppstein
One of these days I'll write a post about how Caltech did prepare me for
working on startups. :-P

~~~
catzaa
And I'll write a post about how my shitty 3rd world university didn't prepare
me for working on startups (or anywhere else in the formal economy for that
matter).

------
Moschops
In other news, eating bananas doesn't cure cancer, learning Arabic won't
prepare you for a job as a SCUBA diver, and numerous other things don't do
something they're not at all meant to do.

------
gord
Thats what the first startup is for.

